
Swap words to emoji – just with keyboard shortcut - xhruso00
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/emojify-swap-words-to-emoji/id1299423982?mt=12&at=10l6Xc
======
xhruso00
Any feedback is highly appreciated!

